# piling driver



## Azbent

¡Hola a todos! Estoy buscando la traducción de "piling driver", encontré esta imagen, pero no encuentro traducción.


----------



## Chris K

Pile driver = martinete.

Máquina que sirve para clavar estacas o pilotes,  principalmente en el mar y en los ríos, por medio de un mazo que se  levanta en alto para dejarlo caer sobre la cabeza de la estaca. (DRAE)


----------



## Azbent

¡Gracias! ¿Sería "Martinete" a secas? porque dice "piling driver" y encontré  esto  y me queda la duda de la parte de "driver".


----------



## Chris K

Creo que sí. The "driver" es la máquina que clava los pilotes ("piles").


----------



## Azbent

¡Ahhh, ok! ¡Ahora me queda más claro! ¡Gracias!


----------



## Azbent

Una última consulta... ¿"pilling machine" sería "máquina de martinete" entonces?


----------



## Chris K

Azbent said:


> Una última consulta... ¿"pilling machine" sería "máquina de martinete" entonces?



¿"Pilling" con dos eles?


----------



## Azbent

Si, con dos "l" pero puede estar mal porque la traducción viene del inglés al chino y hay varias cosas mal...


----------



## Chris K

Azbent said:


> Si, con dos "l" pero puede estar mal porque la traducción viene del inglés al chino y hay varias cosas mal...



Bueno, no sé porque nunca he visto la frase "pilling machine" (ni "piling machine" tampoco). Pero "pilling" y "piling" son cosas completamente distintas.


----------



## Azbent

Ok, viene todo del mismo texto de "piling driver" si es de ayuda... 

¿No sabes dónde puedo buscar un buen glosario o diccionario con estos términos?


----------

